# Size of a Bala Shark



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

What is the max size of a bala shark?

I recieved one from my neighbor because it got too big for his tank. THis thing is massive. I think it is about 14in. I've read that they can get to a foot, but this exceeds that limit.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

I dont know the answer but I would really like to see a picture of that.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Wikipedia says 15 inches and recommends a minimum of a 6 ft. tank!


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

The tank he had was a standard 29g. Mine is a 55g. So it might not be large enough, but it is a big difference from what he was in before.


----------

